# Cdi variable avance de encendido



## nsblenin (Jul 4, 2008)

hola. a ver si alguien sabe si el cdi de una peugeot speedfight es de avance variable. yo creo que no lo es. saben si normalmente las scooters de 49 son cdi fijos o variables? yo creo que son fijos.
como puedo saber el avance de una moto? es que quiero poner mas avance sobre los 20 º para tener mas potencia en altos. ¿es cierto que tendra mas potencia en altos? deberia saber el avance original para poder modificarlo i sumarle por ejemplo si esta aora a 7 grados pues le sumo 13 grados saben?


----------



## Dano (Jul 4, 2008)

adelantar un motor no es simple, te pasas y adiós.

Hay un post que habla sobre CDI, y tiene como hacerlo con un PIC. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/circuito-cdi-motos-pic-14470/

Si no tienes claro com adelantar un motor, no lo hagas.

Saludos


----------



## elaerico (Sep 9, 2008)

El grado de avance o de atraso se mide con una pistola estroboscópica. Dicho instrumento funciona así:
Cada vez que la bujia tira una chispa, la luz se prende. Obviamente la duración del destello es el mismo que el del chispazo, o al menos debe ser el tiempo más breve posible. Entonces, se alumbra el rotor, y si las marcas del encendido coinciden, está puesto a punto, y de esa forma puedes adelantar o atrasar el encendido, segun el modelo de ignición que tengas.


----------

